# Is there a market for my R15?



## Rivergoat (Sep 17, 2006)

I just moved and needed to switch over to Comcast (sharing the connection with the new location's homeowner, as well as his broadband). I called DTV and had my account closed; they will send me a pre-paid for the access card, but don't care about the R15 and remote. I can store it indefinitely, but figure by the time I might be in a location where I could go back to DTV if desired there would be much better choices for receivers. So...what to do with the R15? Do indepenant folks buy them, need them? Maybe I could gut it and use the parts to build a device to see into the future like Spock did in "The City On The Edge of Forever"


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Unfortunately it doesn't matter if DirecTV doesn't want it, someone else still can't activate it. So it's only useful to you as a DVR in the future, or parts.

It's not SWM compatible so that does reduce it's usefulness.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

Stick it between your Comcast box and AVR to keep them from overheating each other?

#)


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Better yet go to http://directv.round2web.com and recycle the receiver. Very doubtful there is any money to be made off of it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If it is an owned receiver, someone else could buy and activate it (they would have to get a new access card for about $20). But due to the fact is is SD and fairly old, I doubt there is much value in it. Check with DirecTV to see if it is in fact listed as owned or leased. If owned, you can offer it in the buy/sell/trade forum on this web site. If leased, it cannot be activated on another account as noted by dpeters11 above.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm sure there are still a few SD curmudgeon's around here that would be willing to buy it.... :rotfl:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Unfortunately it doesn't matter if DirecTV doesn't want it, someone else still can't activate it. So it's only useful to you as a DVR in the future, or parts.
> 
> It's not SWM compatible so that does reduce it's usefulness.


Can't you hook it up to the legacy side of the Swim 16?
Also I think 95% of R15 are owned receivers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Can't you hook it up to the legacy side of the Swim 16?
> Also I think 95% of R15 are owned receivers.


Yeah, that would work. Though I'd think the majority of customers would have a SWM LNB.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Can't you hook it up to the legacy side of the Swim 16?
> Also I think 95% of R15 are owned receivers.


Sure, you can connected to the SWM16 legacy.

the R15 might be owned because they are EOL, but this does not mean it can be activated by anyone other than the original account


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Sure, you can connected to the SWM16 legacy.
> 
> the R15 might be owned because they are EOL, but this does not mean it can be activated by anyone other than the original account


I have one of those R15's too LOL


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would suspect most R15s are owned. The R16 was out before the lease model was introduced.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carl6 said:


> I would suspect most R15s are owned.


but there were many R15s installed way after that. So while DirecTV may not want them back, they are still considered lease


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I had one that was owned and one that was not. They make a better doorstop than DVR.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

What exactly is an R15??

Does it get APG?? -- If it does there might be someone who still would like it..


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

R15 is the first DirecTV developed and branded DVR, replacing the R10 Tivo based DVR. It is SD only, multiswitch only (no SWM), and uses the new DirecTV guide.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carl6 said:


> and uses the new DirecTV guide.


just to clarify, it uses the same blue UI as the SD DirecTV receivers, not the "newer" black HD GUI


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> What exactly is an R15??
> 
> Does it get APG?? -- If it does there might be someone who still would like it..


Google it. , after you weed through the massive complaints about them, you will see a description. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------

